# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  تقديم لقاء (( المانيا - صربيا )) الدور الثاني

## العالي عالي

** 
 * إخـوانـي الأعـزاء  ..  أخـواتـي العـزيـزات  .. 
 أسعد الله أوقاتكم جميعـا بكل خير  ومحبه  .. و عسى أن يكون الجميع بـخير وبـأفضل حال  وصحه   ..  المقـدمـة ..

   ان الحمد الله نحمده  ونستعينه ونستغفره ونتوب إليه ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات  أعمالنا من  يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده  لا شريك  له وأشهد أن سيدنا محمداً عبده ورسوله . اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا محمد وعلى  آله  وصحبه المنتجبين .أما بعد .. أعضاء وزوار منتدى  التميز والإبداع,  أهلاً وسهلاً بكم في موضوعي الجديد اليوم, والذي فيه  سنتحدث فيه عن ثاني جولات المجموعةD التي تضم كل من المانيا , استراليا ,  غانا ,  صربيا . والمباراة اليوم بين .. المانيا  ذات المجد  العريق والحاضر المجيد وصربيا الطموحة ..   ملعب خليج نيلسون مانديلا تقام فيه  مباراة (  ألمانيا vs صربيا ) 
  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

 
 المانيا × صربيا     المناسبة   مباراة رسمية  تاريخ اللقاء  الجمعة 17 يونيو 2010 التوقيت  14:30 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة  ملعب المباراة ستاد  مانديلا - بورت اليزبيت بو القناة الناقلة HD \  3D \ JSCWC \ +10   المعلق لم  يحدد تشكيلة المانشآفت : نوير   بادشتوبير            فريدريخ               ميرتساكير              لاهم   خضيرة            كروس   بودولسكي          اوزيل                  مولير   كلوزة  


تشكيلة صربيا  1 فلاديمير ستويكوفيتش 



3  ألكساندر كولاروف - 16  إيفان أوبرادوفيتش - 5 نيمانيا فيديتش - 6 برانيسلاف إيفانوفيتش 


11   نيناد ميلياش - 10 ديان ستانكوفيتش 


14 ميلان يوفانوفيتش - 17  ميلوش  كراسيتش 


9 ماركو بانتيليتش - 15 نيكولا زيجيتش    
 الإسم توماس مولر تاريخ  الميلاد  13-9-1989 مكان  الميلاد المانيا المركز مهاجم ثاني /  جناح          النادي الذي يلعب فيه             بايرن ميونيخ -  ألمانيا  الإسم سامي خظيرة تاريخ  الميلاد  4-4-1988 مكان  الميلاد المانيا المركز وسط (محور)          النادي الذي يلعب فيه            شتوتغارت -  ألمانيا   
 الإسم بيير ميرتساكير تاريخ  الميلاد   29-09-1984 مكان  الميلاد هانوفر- المانيا المركز  مدافع          النادي الذي يلعب فيه            فيردير بريمين  
   الإسم ديان ستانكوفيتش تاريخ  الميلاد 11 سبتمبر 1978 مكان  الميلاد بلجراد المركز وسط          النادي الذي يلعب فيه            انترميلان  الايطالي
 الإسم ماركو بانتيليتش تاريخ  الميلاد 15 سبتمبر1978   مكان  الميلاد ------- المركز هجوم          النادي الذي يلعب فيه            اياكس  الهولندي 
 
 الاسم نيمانيا فيديتش تاريخ  الميلاد 21 أكتوبر 1981 مكان  الميلاد ------ المركز دفاع          النادي الذي يلعب فيه            مانشستر  يونايتد
  قــائدا  المنتخبين  المانيا  صربيا   فيليب  لام ديجان  ستانكوفيتش  26 32  بايرن ميونيخ الالماني انترناتسيونالي ميلانو 
  Jogi L&#246;w
  

 

 
ولد لوف في 3 شباط 1960 في مدينة  Schwarzwald ، حيث يعمل لوف حاليا مدربا للمنتخب الالماني .  في 87 بدأ لوف حياته مع الفريق فيبورغ  في الدرجة الثانيه وبعد ذلك انضم لوف الى فريق شتوتغارت ولكنه لم يستطع ان  يثبت  نفسه كلاعب حيث لعب 24 مباره سجل من خلالها 5 اهداف فقط ليعود مره اخرى الى  فريق  فيبورغ . في موسم 81-82 لعب لوف لفريق انترلخت  ولعب 31 مباره سجل خلالها 17 هداف في دوري الدرجة الثانيه . ولكنه عاد مع فريق كارلسروه ولكن لم  يستطتع سوى تسجيل هدفين من خلال 24 مباره لعبها .  والعودة من جديد الى فريقه السابق  فيبورغ لمدة 4 سنوات ليلعب 116 مباره وسجل خلالها 38 هدفا ....  لوف اكمل حياته في سويسرا حيث لعب  لفريق Schaffhausen وايضا وينترثر . ومثل لوف المنتخب الالماني تحت 21 في 4  مناسبات .....  تم تعين لوف في 12 تموز 06 بعد قرار  اعتزال كلينسمان من تدريب المنتخب حيث كان يعمل لوف مساعدا لكلينسمان وحثل  على عقد  لمدة سنتين فقط ، كما اعلن لوف ان هدفه الرئيسي هو الحصول على اليورو  08   حيث نجح لوف بالفعل بقيادة الفريق في  تصفيات اليورو ليكون كأول فريق يصل الى اليورو 08. بعد حصول المنتخب الالماني على المركز  الثاني في اليورو 08 بعد الخسارة من الاسبان تم تمديد العقد للمدرب لوف حتى  بعد كأس  العالم القادم .  وقد خاض  المنتخب الالماني تحت قيادة لوف 38  لقاء مدرب ألمانيا لوف مدرب محنك ويجيد التعامل بكل  احترافية مع المباريات سواء المنافس قوي أو دون المتوسط  ولوف  يعتمد على  طريقة  4-5-1 المشتقه منها 4-2-3-1 . التي تعتمد على التوازن والأقرب  للهجوم لتحولها مع امتلاك الكرة الى 4-3-3 وعادة  الألمان في  تكتيكاتهم لايعتمدون على الطرق الدفاعية  و يجيدون الكثافة في خط الوسط  والانطلاقات الهجومية بإتزان ودون تهور ولا تقوقع دفاعي .والمدرب الألماني  لوف أتضح من تجاربه الودية  اعتماده على طريقة 4-5-1وفي التصفيات كذلك وهذه الطريقة تجعله يلعب بأسلوب آمن ومستقر دون تهور  ولوضعية المنتخب في الفترة الأخيرة عكس  ماكان عليه في المونديال الأخير أو في اليورو عموماً يواكيم لوف عادة  مايعتمد على  قوة الوسط وامتلاك منطقة المناورة  ومن المتوقع أن يدخل يواكيم لوف المباراة امام  أستراليا بحذر ومحاولة الإستحواذ على منطقة الوسط لمعرفته قوة المنتخب  الاسترالي في  خط الوسط  وأيضاً أتوقع أن يستغل لوف مكامن الضعف في  المنتخب الاسترالي خصوصاً في خط الدفاع . 
  رادومير أنتيش 

22 نوفمبر 1948        
العمر: 61 


منذ تعيينه في أغسطس 2008 تمكن رادومير أنتيتش من انتشال  المنتخب الصربي من حالة الركود و فتور القوى التي مر بها و أعاده لتقديم  العروض  القوية مجدداً ، أنتيتش لعب سابقاً في خط الدفاع حيث أمضى تسع مواسم في  الدوري  المحلي مع ناديي سلوبودا و بارتيزان قبل أن يتوجه للإحتراف عام1976 فقضى  سنتين مع  فنربخشه و مثلهما في ريال سرقسطه قبل أن يتوجه إلى لوتون تاون الإنجليزي و  يختم آخر  أربع مواسم له هناك عام 1984 



أنتيتش كان قد حصل على شهادته  التدريبية في بداية الثمانينات و عمل مساعداً للمدرب في نادي بارتيزان ، و  كان اول  نادي يشرف عليه هو ريال سرقسطه في 1988 و بعد سنتين ناجحة مع النادي توجه  لريال  مدريد في آخر 12 مباراة من موسم 1990/91 و النصف الأول من الموسم التالي  الذي كان  يسير بشكل جيد بـإنهائه مرحلة الذهاب متصدراً بفارق 7 نقاط إلا أن إدارة  النادي  الملكي استبدلته بـليو بنهاكر و خسروا صدارتهم بنهاية الموسم ، بعد ذلك  تعاقد معه  نادي ريال أوفيدو الذي كان في مركز الهبوط خلال النصف الأول من موسم 92/93 و  لكن مع  قدوم أنتيتش تلافوا الهبوط و أنهوا الموسمين التاليين بالمركز التاسع  لـينتقل بعدها  أنتيتش لأتلتيكو مدريد و يحقق نجاحه الأبرز فـبعد التحرك الجيد في سوق  الإنتقالات  أنهى أتلتيكو مدريد الموسم بالفوز بـثنائية الدوري و الكأس 95/96 ، استمر  بعدها  موسمين مع النادي قبل أن تستغني عنه إدارة أتلتيكو و تستبدله بـالإيطالي  آريقو ساكي  ، و سرعان ما تمت إقالة ساكي و عودته كـمدرب مؤقت في مرحلة الإياب ، و تكرر  نفس  الوضع في الموسم الذي تلاه إلا أنه لم يتمكن من إنقاذهم من الهبوط ، و بعد  سنة غير  ناجحة مع ريال أوفيدو و بعد ذلك درب برشلونه خلفاً لـلويس فان غال في النصف  الثاني  من موسم 2003/2003 و رغم النجاح النسبي له إلا أن مجيء خوان لابورتا أدى  لاستبداله  بـريكارد ، الشتاء التالي شهد تعاقد سلتافيقو معه كـمنقذ مجدداً و لكنه هبط  مع  الفريق و أنهى مسيرته التدريبية في إسبانيا 



بعد أربع سنوات دون عمل  تم تعيين أنتيتش كـمدرب للمنتخب الصربي في 2008 قبل أسبوعين من بدء  التصفيات و  مجدداً بـدور المنقذ حيث كان يمر المنتخب الصربي بـفترة تراجع سيئة و  مقاطعة من قبل  الجمهور احتجاجاً على مستويات تصفيات يورو 2008 و كان اللاعبين يفتقدون  للحماس و  الثقة إلا أن مجيئه غير كل شيء بـالمنتخب فـبداية من إعادة الروح للاعبين  مروراً  بـالتوظيف الجيد لهم داخل أرضية الملعب إلى استعادة حب و ثقة الجماهير من  خلال  النتائج الإيجابية فـكانت نتائج هذا المستوى التصاعدي هي صدارة المجموعة  السابعة و  التأهل المباشر لـكأس العالم و كذلك تجديد عقد أنتيتش لغاية 2012        



الطموح العالي لأنتيتش كان من أهم عوامل عودة الروح للفريق كـكل  فـكما صرح سابقاً أن طموحه أكبر من مجرد التأهل من التصفيات فـهذه الفكرة  التي  زرعها في لاعبيه و حولتهم من فريق خائر القوى لفريق يُقدم كل ما عنده للفوز  ، خطة  اللعب لصربيا ثابتة تقريباً على 4-4-2 بـوجود محورين تتوزع أدوارهم بين  الدفاع و  الهجوم بقيادة ستانكوفيتش لهذه المهمة و حرية هجومية أكبر لـطرفي الملعب و  ذلك وجود  ظهيرين ذو نزعات دفاعية خاصة الجهة اليمنى التي تُشكل ثقل في المنتخب  بـوجود  إيفانوفيتش و كرازيتش فيها فـالخطة تميل للهجوم و هي العقلية التي لطالما  لعب عليها  أنتيتش و ثنائي الهجوم بـالمنتخب يتميزان بالطول و القوة و التفاهم باللعب  معاً        



أنتيتش كسب محبة و ثقة الجمهور من خلال تأهله و بكل تأكيد لا يريد  أن تهتز هذه الثقة خلال كأس العالم فـمجموعته صعبة و مفتوحة على كل  الإحتمالات و  سـيواجه بها منتخبات صعبة بـمدارس لعب مختلفة ، التأهل للدور الثاني سـيكون  نجاح  جيد للمدرب الذي يبدو أن الإتحاد الصربي سـيُعول عليه لمناسبات أخرى قادمة  مع  تشكيلة اللاعبين الشابة و التي يمر معظم لاعبيها بـقمة مستوياتهم مع  أنديتهم و مع  المنتخب من خلال التصفيات 
 
   
خضيرة : أيّـاً  كآن من يوآجهنآ علينآ تجآوزه . 

   
 ------------------------------------- 




بانتـيليتش   : " مبـاراتنا أمام ألمانيا تـاريخيّة " 
 !        ـ


---------------------- 


ستيبانوفيتش: مباراة صربيا أمام  ألمانيا  "مهمة مستحيلة

   
 
* 
 
 
الأسئلة النقاشية  

 Q1 ألمانيا في اختبار صعب أمام صربيا الجريحه  كيف ترى المواجهة ؟ ---- Q2 شفايني قد يغيب عن المواجهة من برأيك  البديل الأنسب في حال غيابه ؟ --- Q3 ماهي الطريقة الأنسب لـ صربيا للفوز على  ألمانيا ؟ --- Q4 المنتخب الألماني المنتشي بالفوز الكبير  على استراليا كيف ترى حظوظه امام صربيا ؟ ---

----------


## محمد العزام

ان شاء الله الفوز الماني والكاس الماني

----------


## تحية عسكريه

انا شاء الله الكأس العالم ألماني وبجدارة

----------

